
SpaceX Backtracking on Satellite Internet Puts Future Profits in Doubt - OrgNet
https://seekingalpha.com/article/4254917-spacex-backtracking-satellite-internet-puts-future-profits-doubt
======
PaulHoule
I find LEO satellite constellations hard to believe.

If you think there is an urban/rural problem with optic fiber or terrestrial
wireless, consider building a system which has to cover oceans and the vast
uninhabited and uninhabitable wastes on land.

